# Jet Airliner - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Steve Miller Band classic: this video covers a break down of the essentials, and a brief discussion on developing your ear as a guitarist.....thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Stratocaster

[video=youtube;EGTfrYssCXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGTfrYssCXI]YouTube - Jet Airliner (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr[/video]


----------

